# dog groomers



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Does anyone know of any groomers in the derby area?
Or know of a way I can find any?
Thanks


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

....err ? dog groomers in the derby area - Google Search

Look where the ground rental is cheaper.


----------



## petonlineboutique (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for asking. If you are looking for grooming your pet then i have some suggestion that there are lot of product like FURminator My FURst Groomer for Puppies,Nail File, Eye Pads and many more..


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

petonlineboutique said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for asking. If you are looking for grooming your pet then i have some suggestion that there are lot of product like FURminator My FURst Groomer for Puppies,Nail File, Eye Pads and many more..


You are an on-line shop in America not a groomer in Derby thank you for trying to help but your contribution is as they say, "A day late and a dollar short!"


----------

